# A Couple Of Pockets



## The Paddler (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi everyone, I'm a fresh face around this forum but I've had an interest in clocks and watches for many a moon now! I've tried to show a few photos of a couple of pocket watches I've had for a while now but have never been able to pinpoint details. Views, additions and comments (good or bad, I'm a big boy now I can take it.) would be appreciated, Cheers.

Alpina










Alpina










Alpina










Please edit this post if scans are too large. I'll attempt to reduce the sizes on my next post.


----------

